# Codec einer Videodatei identifizieren



## noisy (23. Juni 2004)

Moin,

ich hab hier eine avi datei bei der ich absolut keinen Schimmer habe, in welchem Codec die encoded wurde. Ich kann Sie weder in Premiere noch in den Ulead Powertools öffnen, bekomme immer den Fehler gemeldet, dass das Format unbekannt wäre. Würde mir ja gerne den Codec installieren, aber woher krieg ich die Information welcher das ist. Gibts da'n Tool?

Thx.


----------



## noisy (23. Juni 2004)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  Hab grde eben den Thread mit der Auflistung der Tools gefunden und siehe da es gibt da zwei tools:

http://avicodec.duby.info/
http://www.headbands.com/gspot/download.html


----------



## goela (23. Juni 2004)

...und wer hin und wieder in den Thread Videotools schaut, findet dort einen Link  zu GSpot. Das Programm zeigt an, welchen Codec das AVI braucht!


----------

